# smbfs e file grossi...

## HexDEF6

Ho scaricato sul mio server una iso di un dvd (4.4Gb) e siccome sul mio pc non ho spazio (ma un masterizzatore DVD) volevo masterizzare l'iso via samba, ma come per magia dal mio pc vedo l'iso grande solo 300Mb e rotti.... siccome ho letto in giro che potrebbe essere un problema di smbfs, c'e' qualche maniera per superarlo???

Ciao

edit: ho provato a vedere quanto grande era l'immagine via ftp, e mi segna 2Gb circa... ma assicuro (md5 alla mano) che l'immagine e' di 4.4Gb e funziona pure! (anche se avessi spazio sul mio pc come cavolo faccio a spostarla??????)

edit2: il trucco di montarmi l'immagine sul server e masterizzare i file contenuti dovrebbe funzionare, ma vorrei riuscire a masterizzare l'iso senza tante storie e non aggirare il problema!!!

----------

## cerri

Questa ISO dove e' fisciamente?

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Questa ISO dove e' fisciamente?

 

sul mio serverino (fs: reiserfs) a 2 passi da me (se e' questo che intendi!)

Ciao

----------

## cerri

Quindi entrambe le macchine sono linux ok.

Sei sicuro che la macchina che utilizzi come client supporti file >2GB?

CMQ: Samba supporta nativamente LFS, sto guardando se pero' durante la compilazione viene attivato...

```
checking if large file support can be enabled... yes
```

direi di si, quindi...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Quindi entrambe le macchine sono linux ok.
> 
> Sei sicuro che la macchina che utilizzi come client supporti file >2GB?
> 
> 

 

beh credo di si visto che e' la mia gentoo!!!

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CMQ: Samba supporta nativamente LFS, sto guardando se pero' durante la compilazione viene attivato...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quindi cosa potrebbe essere??

Ciao!

----------

## cerri

Hai files piu' grandi di 2gb sulla tua gentoo? che fs usi?

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Hai files piu' grandi di 2gb sulla tua gentoo? che fs usi?

 

in questo momento non ho nessun file piu' grande di 2 Gb... comunque uso reiserfs

Ciao!

p.s. ho fatto l'upgrade al server e sono passato a samba 3, ma il risultato non cambia.... che dici passo a samba 3 anche sul mio client gentoo????

----------

## cerri

Male non fa...

----------

## HexDEF6

niente da fare  :Sad: 

sia server sia client con samba 3, ma il file me lo vede sempre di 360Mb... (e un altro me lo vede da 17 milioni di terabyte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Boh!

----------

## Ginko

Scusa, ma entrambi client e server girano su Gentoo o comunque *nix? Se no, ho capito male. 

Se si, perche' usi Samba? NFSv3 supporta LARGE_FILES senza problemi.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma entrambi client e server girano su Gentoo o comunque *nix? Se no, ho capito male. 
> 
> Se si, perche' usi Samba? NFSv3 supporta LARGE_FILES senza problemi.
> 
> Saluti
> ...

 

non picchiatemi, ma il server e' una debian woody!

e ho gia provato con nfs (mi installa solo nfs2) e mi fa vedere file da ben 0 byte!

----------

## Ginko

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> non picchiatemi, ma il server e' una debian woody!

 

A parte che siamo tutti per la non-violenza  :Smile:  ma non vedo niente di male ad avere un server che giri con Debian woody  :Wink: 

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> e ho gia provato con nfs (mi installa solo nfs2) e mi fa vedere file da ben 0 byte!

 

Chiaro, NFSv2 non supporta LARGE_FILES. Probabilemte dovresti aggiornare debian e risolvere con NFSv3 piuttosto che usare SMB (IMHO).

--Gianluca

----------

## HexDEF6

ok allora pian pianino ci provo....

Ciao

----------

## cerri

Non e' quello il problema.

Woody supporta largefiles.

Samba 3 supporta largefiles.

IL client ne tramite smbfs ne tramite ftp...

----------

## Ginko

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non e' quello il problema.

 

Io sono dell'idea che se e' possibile bisogna usare gli strumenti giusti per fare le cose : tra due sistemi linux il network FS e' NFS non samba, IMHO.

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

Su quello senza dubbio!  :Smile: 

Era solo per precisare che il problema è altrove...  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Il problema e' che nella rete oltre al server (woody) e il mio pc (gentoo) ci sono altre 3 macchine di miei amici (sono in un appartamento di universitari) e provate ad indovinare che sistema operativo usano??????

Per questo ho messo samba!

Ma se alla fine il problema non e' sul server, non e' che c'e' qualche opzione per montare una risorsa samba in modo che veda i file piu' grandi di 2 gb???(sto sparando a caso!)...

altrimenti non saprei proprio dove sbattere la testa!

Ciao!

----------

## cerri

non credo sia colpa di samba

Verifica se puoi creare un file > 2gb.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> non credo sia colpa di samba
> 
> Verifica se puoi creare un file > 2gb.

 

allora... sul server di sicuro ci riesco (visto che c'e' limmagine del DVD e funziona... riesco a montarla e i file dentro l'immagine funzionano tutti) adesso provo sulla mia gentoo

Mi basta vedere se cosi: 

cat /dev/zero > /tmp/file_pieno_di_zeri

riesco a fare un file da 4Gb ok???

posto il risultato fra un attimo!

Ciao

----------

## HexDEF6

Adesso ho un bel file da 4278Mb pieno di zeri!

Sembra funzionare perfettamente!

Ciao!

----------

## cerri

Bene.

Ora ricompila Samba e guarda se durante la compilazione viene fuori una scritta del tipo "LFS".

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Bene.
> 
> Ora ricompila Samba e guarda se durante la compilazione viene fuori una scritta del tipo "LFS".

 

OK! procedo!

----------

## HexDEF6

checking for LFS support... yes

questo appare quando compilo!

Ciao!

----------

## HexDEF6

Facendo altre ricerche su internet, ho trovato che potrebbe essere un problema di kernel... e sicuramente questo problema c'era fino al 2.4.18 (ma non sapeva se era stato messo a posto nei successivi) il link dove ho trovato questa roba:

http://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-list/2002-November/msg00130.html

da li si trova un link per le spiegazioni, ma non funziona  :Sad: 

Ciao

P.S. ovviamente debian usa il 2.4.18!

----------

## cerri

Si ma tu il problema ce l'hai su Gentoo, giusto?

a questo punto prova a compilare samba su woody.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Si ma tu il problema ce l'hai su Gentoo, giusto?
> 
> a questo punto prova a compilare samba su woody.

 

Il problema e' gentoo  :Sad: 

Dal win XP di un mio amico riesco a vedere i file e sono della grandezza giusta  :Sad:  (a dire il vero non ho provato a spostarli)

Cosa puo' essere qualcosa di strambo nel kernel (gentoo-sources)???

Boh... magari ricompilo samba ancora!

----------

## cerri

Prova a usare un vanilla.

----------

## Sparker

Ma prova lo stesso a copiarlo!

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ma prova lo stesso a copiarlo!

 

a 360 Mb, tutto contento, mi dice che lo ha copiato (peccato per gli altri 4Gb rimasti sul server!)

Ciao

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Prova a usare un vanilla.

 

ho compilato il 2.4.22, appena ho finito di encodare un film provo!

----------

## HexDEF6

nemmeno col 2.4.22 funziona  :Sad: 

domani provo con una knoppix!

Sto impazzendo per sta roba!!!!!!!!!!

Grazie per l'aiuto a tutti!

----------

## HexDEF6

Sul mio pc ho una partizione dove provo anche altre distribuzioni, e in questo momento ha su debian sid (2.4.22).... nemmeno con questa sono riuscito a vedere il file da 4Gb...

Invece ho preso il masterizzatore, l'ho montato sul pc del mio amico e sotto win XP (fat32) sto masterizzando l'immagine da 4.4Gb senza problemi...

Che smacco  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Ecco il problema. E infatti non e' di samba  :Smile: 

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=samba&m=105745077129075&w=2

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ecco il problema. E infatti non e' di samba 
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=samba&m=105745077129075&w=2

 

Grazie Cerri per tutto l'aiuto... ultima domanda sai da che kernel dovrebbe funzionare il tutto??? (almeno nel 2.6 test funziona??)

Ciao!

----------

## cerri

Dicono che con il 2.6 funzioni.

http://www.ps.uni-sb.de/~errror/smbfs-lfs.html

Ma con samba 3:

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ smbmount --help

Usage: mount.smbfs service mountpoint [-o options,...]

Version 3.0.0

Options:

      username=<arg>                  SMB username

      password=<arg>                  SMB password

      credentials=<filename>          file with username/password

      krb                             use kerberos (active directory)

      netbiosname=<arg>               source NetBIOS name

      uid=<arg>                       mount uid or username

      gid=<arg>                       mount gid or groupname

      port=<arg>                      remote SMB port number

      fmask=<arg>                     file umask

      dmask=<arg>                     directory umask

      debug=<arg>                     debug level

      ip=<arg>                        destination host or IP address

      workgroup=<arg>                 workgroup on destination

      sockopt=<arg>                   TCP socket options

      scope=<arg>                     NetBIOS scope

      iocharset=<arg>                 Linux charset (iso8859-1, utf8)

      codepage=<arg>                  server codepage (cp850)

      unicode                         use unicode when communicating with server

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

      lfs                             large file system support

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

      ttl=<arg>                       dircache time to live

      guest                           don't prompt for a password

      ro                              mount read-only

      rw                              mount read-write

This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving

the option '-t smbfs'. For example:

  mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test

cerri@cerrito cerri $
```

----------

## HexDEF6

Grazie di tutto!!

----------

